# ITM K-SWORD or UNIKO Stems and Carbon Steerer Tubes?



## Falldog (Aug 27, 2006)

Just got my 928 SL frameset. The fork that comes Bianchi 928 SL has a sticker on the Steering Tube that warns "DO NOT use stems that have an internal "Wedge" or "Pinch" Bolt for a rear clamping mechanism. These will localize the stress upon the composite steering column causing possible failure." It goes on to recommend stems that have a "circumferential" rear clamp.

This is interesting because the complete bike on the Bianchi web site uses the ITM K-SWORD stem. To me, it looks like both the K-SWORD and older Uniko stems use a "Wedge" type clamping mechanism. Does any one know if the ITM Uniko or K-SWORD Stems are safe for Carbon Steerer Tubes? Any experience with these stems?

Another interesting note: The Bianchi Accessories note that came with the frameset describes a Reynolds Ouzo Pro carbon fork.


----------

